# Closet



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Small Project


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

And the completed


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TH

What the he!! did you do to that nice cabinet!?

Again, do you ever get a normal paint job? :laughing:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

V, we painted the whole 2nd and 3rd floor. She wanted this closet extended and we had to put the skills to work.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The finished product looks surprisingly good! Not surprising in reference to your skills, but surprising given the situation.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

He put his skills to work alright... Couldn't figure out why the door wouldn't shut. Ask him why the door wouldn't shut. :laughing:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

JMCP said:


> He put his skills to work alright... Couldn't figure out why the door wouldn't shut. Ask him why the door wouldn't shut. :laughing:


 
I can't resist!

Why wouldn't the door shut?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> I can't resist!
> 
> Why wouldn't the door shut?


JMCP put the hinges on the wrong way......lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Those are outswinging doors yes? :whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Those are outswinging doors yes? :whistling2:


You are correct Sir.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Didnt know but maybe the design wizards over at Haggerty Painting and Funky Jobs had figured out a way to make in-swinging closet doors without compromising the functionality of the space. You guys are the dreammakers. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TH

You know I mean that in the most delightful way!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> You guys are the dreammakers. :thumbsup:


Once again, You are correct Sir.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought this thread was about Tim and JMCP coming "*OUT OF THE CLOSET"*


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I thought this thread was about Tim and JMCP coming "*OUT OF THE CLOSET"*


We're just waiting for you to join us Big Boy.:yes:


----------

